# Anfangsprobleme mit Client und Server



## NetworkNoob (11. Jan 2009)

Hallo Leuts!

ich sehe immer die client connects mit 


```
clientSocket = new Socket(hostname, port);
```

wenn ich einen server socket erzeuge, wird aber lediglich der port festgelegt


```
echoServer = new ServerSocket(portNr);
```

habs schon mit beliebigen namen probiert oder "lokalhost", aber scheint nicht der bringer zu sein.

kann mir da vielleicht jemand nen tipp geben?


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jan 2009)

ein Tipp zu was?, du hast keine Frage gestellt..

beim ServerSocket macht es keinen Sinn, einen Host anzugeben,
man kann nur auf dem eigenen PC, sprich localhost, einen Server eröffnen


----------



## Empire Phoenix (13. Jan 2009)

Cleint socket baut ne verbindung zu einem Server Socket auf, daher muss es wissena uf welchen port und welche adresse es connecten soll.

Der server muss nur wissen auf welcher Port nummer er auf Clients warten muss.


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2009)

@Slater 

Naja. Sinn macht es dann, wenn man mehrere Netzwerkinterfaces hat und der Server sich nur an eine der "vielen" vorhandenen IP Adressen binden soll.

Aber im 0815 Standardfall ist das in der Tat egal. Da wird dann einfach an alles gebunden.

- Alex


----------

